# adhd and anxiety



## giglewigle (Jun 17, 2017)

hallo everyone i am looking for strain recemendations for adhd i also have anxiety iv looked on the net but i find its ever clone only strains or strains where i dont know whe has the origanal can any body recomend astrain and the seedbankthat makes it


----------



## torontoke (Jun 17, 2017)

Sounds like you need a pure indica.
Any of the bodhi crosses with the 88hp papa would probably work well.

I can't recommend Great Lakes genetics enough.

Good luck


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 17, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Sounds like you need a pure indica.
> Any of the bodhi crosses with the 88hp papa would probably work well.
> 
> I can't recommend Great Lakes genetics enough.
> ...


thanks man will look into it


----------



## Johnei (Jun 17, 2017)

Try Chernobyl. It's a special one.


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 17, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Try Chernobyl. It's a special one.


subcools?


----------



## Johnei (Jun 17, 2017)

Ya, It wakes me up, helps me get shit done, be social and normal with people and staves off depression and anxiety. I really like it, and looking at parent genetic line from Jack the Rippper with it's unique high THCV content. It's somethin special, IMO. On sub's site, in chernobyl section, check the lab results and compare to many other strains and you will notice it is kind of unique in it's profile, and I definitely feel it.


----------



## ovo (Jun 17, 2017)

try as many sativa hybrids and indicas as possible in varied circumstances. what works for one person doesn't necessarily work for another.

what are you growing now?


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 18, 2017)

ovo said:


> try as many sativa hybrids and indicas as possible in varied circumstances. what works for one person doesn't necessarily work for another.
> 
> what are you growing now?


vision seeds nl auto and fast buds west coast og


----------



## blue pyro (Jun 25, 2017)

If you like sub try his jillybean. Not as potent as some, but I have ptsd and this stuff made it impossible for me to get anxious or irritated. Plus I could motivate lol


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 25, 2017)

blue pyro said:


> If you like sub try his jillybean. Not as potent as some, but I have ptsd and this stuff made it impossible for me to get anxious or irritated. Plus I could motivate lol


thanks for the recomendation sub might be out of the question for the min im oonly gonna have around 300 to myself next pay i defenetly wanna try subs gear tho going 2 be buying some strains that where breed with tga genetics i believe lol i havent smoke for like 2 or 3 months so i thing any weed will do the trick atm lol


----------



## blue pyro (Jun 26, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> thanks for the recomendation sub might be out of the question for the min im oonly gonna have around 300 to myself next pay i defenetly wanna try subs gear tho going 2 be buying some strains that where breed with tga genetics i believe lol i havent smoke for like 2 or 3 months so i thing any weed will do the trick atm lol


Whoo. A 3 month t break. Yea you should be able to get where your going. Lol I havnt had a real t break in years! I personally love subs gear. I don't know of anyone in my area that grows aside from someone im helping. But from what I have grown and heard about you can usually pick a good mom out of a 10 pack. I like anything with the space queen or "space dude" from him


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 26, 2017)

ye within a mounth or to im anout 2 invest in a new seed bank that i believe breed the strain with tga gear the strain im looking at getting apparently smells like kfc gravy and fyi it werent no t break dealer got busted i dont associate with no one so i dont know onow one else was planning on growing any way but fucke it if any thing i proved 2 my self its not addictive 1st mounth sucked ass adhd symtoms got worse but im glad i went without being sober for a month or to wasmgood for me lol fuck i miss it but i learned alot my auto s should start throwing pisstles within a week or to so theres that lol


----------



## giglewigle (Jun 26, 2017)

But ye i love the weednerd i call no till nerd till now cuse of him lolosative vibe to ya bro


----------



## anshu0789 (Jun 27, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> hallo everyone i am looking for strain recemendations for adhd i also have anxiety iv looked on the net but i find its ever clone only strains or strains where i dont know whe has the origanal can any body recomend astrain and the seedbankthat makes it



Hello,

ADHD has a spectrum like autism, so there isn't any single magic bullet. What works for one person almost never does for another one. It is just a case of finding what works best for you. To do this; you really need to understand what your current medication is doing for you and how you will substitute medical marijuana for it.

I am pretty sure you already know this but ADHD/ADD patients are usually treated with _psychostimulants like Adderall, Ritalin, Conerta which are molecularly similar to methamphetamines and cocaine. _These chemicals increase the availability of dopamine by bindind with it and also interfere with the metabolic breakdown of dopamine.

_Cannabinoids_ on the other hand potentially seem to correct this dopamine defeciency. As a result boring and ardous tasks become more manageable and the mood swings also tend to level out.

_Coming down to what strains you should focus on:_


Indicas generally help with sleep/eating disorders, pain and muscle spasms, but usually for ADHD people go with a sativa/sativa dominant strains like Purple Diesel, AK-47.
 Some indicas like Lavender and Purple Urkle, are mellow strains which give more of a body than a head high. If you are looking for a calming effect this is something you must look into.
You must definitely try hybrids if you have anxiety problems, as these just might aggravate with sativa dominant strains. 
_ Strain suggestions which will help sort out various issues related to ADHD:_

*1. For mental energy and engagement:*

Cinex - This is a high sativa strain, so people with anxiety issues should be cautious.
Sour Diesel - Another sativa strain, this will help you stay twinkle-toed. It is very important to understand here that dosing is the key!
Green Crack - These sativas bring you energy and focus giving vibrancy to the dull. We can also add on the tropical citrus flavor to the positives of this strain.
*2. For calming focus:*

Tru OG - This indica will help you knock down stress and distractions for a much easier focus.
Blueberry Headband - These hybrid beauties offer the charged cerebral effects of the headband strain while the blueberry softens the euphoric intensity. This will provide you with a mellow, full body experience and also help you function at a manageable pace.
*3. For cognitive clarity:*

Harle-Tsu/Canna-Tsu - These hybrids offer high CBD to THC ratio. This provides you with a sober and clean headed calm with minimum psychoactive effects. If Harle-Tsu is unavailable you can always opt for its sister strain, Canna-Tsu.
Harlequin - Unlike most sativas, this strain provides a 5:2 CBD:THC ratio. It thus provides a majorly calming effect with slight euphoric stimulation.
*4. Strains to deal with the side-effects of existing ADHD or ADD medication:*

Goo - A strong indica strain, goo is a combination of blueberry and hindu kush. It has come to be known as a golden trifecta helping counteract the three main side effects: appetite, sleepiness and focus.
Jupiter OG - These indicas are effective in restoring appetite and restfulness and maybe a little kick to help you focus.

*Good luck with your finding the strain that works for you the best! I hope this helped. *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> hallo everyone i am looking for strain recemendations for adhd i also have anxiety iv looked on the net but i find its ever clone only strains or strains where i dont know whe has the origanal can any body recomend astrain and the seedbankthat makes it


Haven't seen ya since June, bet yer always on the go with shifting interests, maybe move frequently? trouble with criticism? I can help, yer a version of normal, if ya also got a big heart too. I'm right next door in this section, if ya come back or some else on the thread searching for a solution for themselves might see it too, so, if ya don't show up, maybe someone else will. Try looking here for a bit and watch some short videos at least. I'll be dealing with ADD +HA. Concentration ability is not cause yer smart so much, but that yer relaxed, and those with ADD do surprisingly well at meditation, especially with the right meds. ADD is more a way of being than a defect, something you can turn to your advantage, like all our qualities as human beings

*Medical Marijuana Patients*
*https://www.rollitup.org/t/mindfulness-meditation-for-medical-users.950536/*


----------



## Clyde Larson (Oct 19, 2017)

Marijuana now a days can be used not only for patients with ADHD, depression, but also cancer. according to one article that I read from blog.bonzaseeds,com/white-widow/. And that's not all some research also suggest that it can now also be used for pet. So I just want to ask you folks if you ever tried using cannabis for your pets? I would really like to hear your thoughts regarding this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 19, 2017)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Haven't seen ya since June, bet yer always on the go with shifting interests, maybe move frequently? trouble with criticism? I can help, yer a version of normal, if ya also got a big heart too. I'm right next door in this section, if ya come back or some else on the thread searching for a solution for themselves might see it too, so, if ya don't show up, maybe someone else will. Try looking here for a bit and watch some short videos at least. I'll be dealing with ADD +HA. Concentration ability is not cause yer smart so much, but that yer relaxed, and those with ADD do surprisingly well at meditation, especially with the right meds. ADD is more a way of being than a defect, something you can turn to your advantage, like all our qualities as human beings
> 
> *Medical Marijuana Patients*
> *https://www.rollitup.org/t/mindfulness-meditation-for-medical-users.950536/*


not sure if i seem this or not bit surprised i dident i live on this site thanks alot for ya help bro means a lot i tried some sour kush like a month ago for me i felt tjat strain was more after geting shit done strain its hard 2 say cuse i havent smoked in ages


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 19, 2017)

got some rosin on the way so cheering


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 19, 2017)

gunna have 2 wait till i get a dab rig tho


----------



## DMXKk17 (Nov 4, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> hallo everyone i am looking for strain recemendations for adhd i also have anxiety iv looked on the net but i find its ever clone only strains or strains where i dont know whe has the origanal can any body recomend astrain and the seedbankthat makes it


This is a future grow for social anxiety disorder

https://www.royalqueenseeds.com/medical-cannabis-seeds/147-royal-highness.html

The side effects and medicinal use info lies here

https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/royal-highness

I can only let you know how it works from first experience by March/April 2018


----------

